# New Found Glory and Wale



## Kenny32 (Apr 27, 2010)

New Found Glory headlined the spring concert here at Central Connecticut State University. Opening acts included well-known rapper Wale, and local band Hi-Planes Drifter. Hope you all enjoy the photos.

1. 





Hi-Planes Drifter lead vocalist and guitarist Josh Aciares.
2.




Hi-Planes Drifter violinist Jesse Newmen
3. 




Rapper Wale performing.
4. 




Wale again.
5. 




NFG Lead Singer Jordan Pundik
6.




NFG Lead Guitarist Chad Gilbert
7.




My favorite image, although not everyone thinks it's my best...Jordan Pundik was actually up on the barrier when I took this shot from the back of the crowd.
8.




Group shot.

Let me know what you guys think. I actually shot this exclusively with a rented 24-70mm F/2.8, which helped a lot. You can also check out all of the shots on my flickr: CCSU Spring Concert 2010 - a set on Flickr


Enjoy!


----------

